# Politically Correct Job Title For "Code Enforcement Officer"



## packsaddle (Dec 16, 2009)

*"Litter Abatement Technician"*

Job title:  Litter Abatement Technician

Job location:  Kingsville, TX  78363 United States

Requisition code:

Date posted:  11/17/09

Job type:  Full-Time

Compensation:  $ 13.27 Hourly; 80 hours vacation per year; 80 hours sick leave per year, TMRS retirement; zero premium for Employee only health; $74.10 premium for dependent health coverage; 11 holidays per year

http://tml.associationcareernetwork.com ... 41&stats=y


----------



## Mac (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Politically Correct Job Title For "Code Enforcement Officer"

Let's add "Residential, Industrial, New, Existing"........

Which makes the job title abbrevaition "LATRINE"


----------

